# Petsmart Elephant Ear/Dumbo



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

I go to petsmart once a week, I always of course look at the bettas!! And usually bring one home lol. Im just wondering is that all elephant ear/dumbo betta fish at petsmart has only small tails???! I've been going to petsmart for couple years but started getting interested in elephant ears since last month... And i never seen a long tail elephant ear/dumbo before at petsmart. Online i always see beautiful long fin halfmoon elephant ears... But never at petsmart... Maybe does petco have it?? I check my LFS, they only sell veiltails.... If you purchased a elephant ear from petsmart or petco, please post them here!!! I would like to see if they are long or small tail and there beautiful colors!!! Im planning to own an elephant ear soon :-D


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

This is Vincentius, my little salamander EEHMPK. He's from petsmart and has gimpy dorsal, anal, and ventral fins xD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, short fins is called a Plakat or PK. My PetSmart has both PK and long finned EE's so it just depends on the area. Some may only have long finned EE's.


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

I have a long-finned blue/white/green EE...but from petco. I find they have a wider selection of types of betta. His name is Gallifrey. He's gorgeous. I'm not fully sure if he's an HM or what. I can get a pic of him for you later if you'd like. Someone else here wanted to see him also anyway.


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

aquagreen said:


> I have a long-finned blue/white/green EE...but from petco. I find they have a wider selection of types of betta. His name is Gallifrey. He's gorgeous. I'm not fully sure if he's an HM or what. I can get a pic of him for you later if you'd like. Someone else here wanted to see him also anyway.


I saw some at petco, and they have long fins ee, but they're like $30 for one.. And petsmart is $9 rightnow


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

Crossroads said:


> This is Vincentius, my little salamander EEHMPK. He's from petsmart and has gimpy dorsal, anal, and ventral fins xD


Wow hes amazing!!! Im thinking just getting the small fin ee, they look beautiful as well!!


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, short fins is called a Plakat or PK. My PetSmart has both PK and long finned EE's so it just depends on the area. Some may only have long finned EE's.


I don't mind pk ee because they look awesome, but i preferr long finned ee. If i cant find a long fin in 2 weeks, ill just get a PK ee. And is PK more aggresive? cause i have ghost shrimp, and don't want them to kill them... But my double tail and halfmoon rosetail is doing fine with my ghost shrimps


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Actually Vince is a total scaredy cat spazz. He pecked at his pond snail once and never bothered it again. My most aggressive is my big CT Mako actually.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It depends on the fish, PK's are no different than Long Finned Bettas minus the length of their fins. PK's can generally get around easier so they may swim more often and seem more active than a long finned fish but their attitude still varies from fish to fish. I had a PK who loved being in a community setting even with shrimp whereas another one completely destroys anything in his wake >.<


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

I have both a Petsmart and a Petco close by and check out the bettas whenever there. In my area, Petco is definitely the victor in variety, including the "specialties" - elephant ears, rosetails, etc. But Petco's specialties are also twice as much as what you're going to spend at Petsmart.

When I got Chief (dragon HM), Petco had at least 3 elephants - all long-finned, all $20 each. One was white with pale blue markings - a gorgeous guy! Almost came home with him, too. But, in the end, it was Chief's feisty personality that won me over.


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

Petco has EE's listed for $14.99 in my area. So maybe they will be similar where you are.


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

Deadflwr said:


> Petco has EE's listed for $14.99 in my area. So maybe they will be similar where you are.


My petco is $25 rightnow and its on sale, i think original is $30..... My petsmart ee is on sale $9, original $12


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Mesmer
$21


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I like Dumbo ear bettas. =) I got one at Petco for $18. Not sure why he was so cheep really. But he looks just like your but darker Blue.










Older shot of him above


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

Tree said:


> I like Dumbo ear bettas. =) I got one at Petco for $18. Not sure why he was so cheep really. But he looks just like your but darker Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow amazing!! I can't wait for my ee!!


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

:-( ok, really need to stop looking at all these beautiful fish--makes me want to get another one and don't have an extra set-up ready.


----------



## Bellator The Betta (Apr 30, 2020)

I had a delta tail male elephant ear from Petsmart and he was only $12. I usually go on Thursday because that’s when they get their shipment of new bettas. If you want one maybe call ahead of time and ask them when they get their shipment?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Closed. Old thread.


----------

